# PCGH bietet mit AMD exklusive Fanboy-Tasse an



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH bietet mit AMD exklusive Fanboy-Tasse an gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH bietet mit AMD exklusive Fanboy-Tasse an


----------



## biberchamp (30. April 2009)

Ich glaub diese Tasse braucht kein Mensch. Und das in den News dick zu bringen ist auch ein wenig komisch.


----------



## Metty79 (30. April 2009)

biberchamp schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese Tasse braucht kein Mensch. Und das in den News dick zu bringen ist auch ein wenig komisch.



Also ich finde das vollkommen verständlich...



> Eine Bestellung ist ab sofort im PCGH-Shop möglich.


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. April 2009)

Hoffe das auch bald NV oder Intel Fanboy kommt. Habe keine sachen von AMD. Wenn ich welche hätte viellecht aber finde ich trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## Woohoo (30. April 2009)

Und 1€ aus dem Erlös geht als Spende an AMD


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2009)

Intel wollte bei dieser Fanboy-Tassen-Geschichte nicht mitmachen und ohne Genehmigung kann man natürlich keine Tassen bedrucken, da die Firmennamen geschützt sind. 

PS. 10 Prozent der Tassen sind schon weg


----------



## PrimeCool3r (30. April 2009)

Top Ding. Man muss ja auch in harten Zeiten für sein "Verein" Kämpfen


----------



## g-13mrnice (30. April 2009)

Hmh, also so ne "Firmentasse" hier schön für die Arbeit könnte mir aus Joke schon gefallen, aber dieser olle "Fanboy"-Schriftzug macht das Vorhaben zunichte.  

Einziger Vorteil ist, das die Tasse in momentanen Zustand so "warm" wirkt, das der Kaffee darin wahrscheinlich nicht abkühlen kann.

Naja, wems gefällt...


----------



## HawkEy3 (30. April 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> PS. 10 Prozent der Tassen sind schon weg


Was auch 10 Tassen entspircht, für alle die nicht so gut in Mathe sind


----------



## animus91 (30. April 2009)

wirklich nett! aber knapp 14 euro sind mir dann doch zu viel^^
Aber als Geschenk fürn nen Nvidia fan auch gut zu gebrauchen.
geht ein teil des "Erlöses" an AMD?


----------



## fragapple (30. April 2009)

animus91 schrieb:


> wirklich nett! aber knapp 14 euro sind mir dann doch zu viel^^
> Aber als Geschenk fürn nen Nvidia fan auch gut zu gebrauchen.
> geht ein teil des "Erlöses" an AMD?



"AMD" ist vermutlich eingetragenes Warenzeichen, also müssen die Gebühren abdrücken


----------



## xeonsys (30. April 2009)

habe gerade eine bestellt.
nice

Fehlt nur nich nen t-shirt.mfg xeonsys


----------



## xri12 (30. April 2009)

Ich bin zwar ein 100%er AMD Fan, aber die Tasse finde ich einfach nur hässlich. 
Würde nur AMD auf der Tasse stehen, dann hätte ich sie bestellt, aber die Schrift vom Fanboy erinnert mich eher ans Militär oder das A-Team-->Lächerlich


----------



## Nuallan (30. April 2009)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das vollkommen verständlich...





zu den fetten "news": (mal wieder) armseelig, aber anscheinend haben soviel leute eure überteuerten t-shirts gekauft das ihr jetzt mit allen hardwareherstellen in verhandlungen seit und prüft wie ihr noch mehr aus dieser goldgrube hier rausholen könnt.


----------



## mysteria@amd (30. April 2009)

Nuallan schrieb:


> *hier stand Mist*
> 
> zu den fetten "news": (mal wieder) armseelig, aber anscheinend haben soviel leute eure überteuerten t-shirts gekauft das ihr jetzt mit allen hardwareherstellen in verhandlungen seit und prüft wie ihr noch mehr aus dieser goldgrube hier rausholen könnt.



genau so seh ichs auch, die tasse ist viel zu teuer, ich bin auch AMD Fan, aber so ne tasse für 11€ +versand ist einfach nur …


----------



## GoZoU (30. April 2009)

Tasse hin oder her, hier wird in einem angemessenen und vernünftigen Ton miteinander diskutiert/gepostet. Also bitte etwas auf eure Ausdrucksweise achten, insbesondere Beleidigungen anderer User sind hier vollkommen fehl am Platz!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. April 2009)

Ich würde diese Tasse SOFORT kaufen, wenn dort nicht dick und fett "Fanboy" drauf stünde, damit macht man sich doch nur selbst lächerlich, wenn man die auf den Tisch stellt.


----------



## animus91 (30. April 2009)

Ubuntu Tasse: Linux Fanartikel Linux Pinguin Tux T-Shirt Debian Suse Gentoo Plüschtier
wenn schon geek dann aber richtig.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (30. April 2009)

HÄ HÄ  die Tasse bekommt man bei Quelle im 10èr Pack für 7,99€ natürlich ohne AMD LOGO dafür aber mit hübschen Blümchen....


----------



## basic123 (30. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Tasse SOFORT kaufen, wenn dort nicht dick und fett "Fanboy" drauf stünde, damit macht man sich doch nur selbst lächerlich, wenn man die auf den Tisch stellt.


Du sagst es Kollege, bin ganz deiner Meinung. Ich würde eine "ATI" Tasse kaufen, aber ebenfalls ohne "Fanboy".


----------



## rehacomp (30. April 2009)

Ohne dieses "Fanboy" hätt ich auch eine genommen.
Naja vieleicht kommt die ja noch.


----------



## Explosiv (30. April 2009)

Wie geil, bestellt,... !

Mfg Mj


----------



## PBJ (30. April 2009)

Ohne Frage cool!


----------



## tmueller (30. April 2009)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Ohne dieses "Fanboy" hätt ich auch eine genommen.
> Naja vieleicht kommt die ja noch.



Ganz meine Meinung. Tasse ohne Fanboy ist ne Überlegung wert. 
Aber so...


----------



## googie (30. April 2009)

SeriousToday schrieb:


> *PCGH Shirts - PCGH PC's - PCGH Tassen...
> *


also bei mir aufm bild steht auf der tasse was von amd und nicht pcgh


----------



## Pokerclock (30. April 2009)

*@SeriousToday*

Ab sofort bitte den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benutzen.

Außerdem bitte ich dich sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## radinger (1. Mai 2009)

Eine AMD-tasse hätte ich gerne, aber auf eine "fanboy"-tasse kann ich verzichten.


----------



## tils (1. Mai 2009)

SeriousToday schrieb:


> Das ist PCGH,die meisten News sind eh schon vorher woanders zu lesen,selten das denen was inhaltreiches einfällt.Ich muss gerade an das Benchmarkdesaster denken...


keine ahnung von allem, keine wirtschaftlichen zusammenhänge kapieren, selber nix produktives auf die reihe bekommen, sooo dumm sein, sich den aufwand  zu geben für die registrierung (bei der meinung) auf pcghx und dann so ein statement 

sorry mods und reds, aber ich bekomme von solchen comments echt langsam bauchweh


----------



## XXTREME (1. Mai 2009)

Ohne diesen "Zusatz" Fanboy, hätte ich glatt 2 Tassen gekauft aber so näää!! Kommt die Tasse auch mit neutralem AMD-Logo?? Außerdem möchte ich eine knallrote ATI Tasse aber bitte ebenfalls ohne diesen Fanboy Blödsinn.


----------



## Gast20150401 (1. Mai 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Ohne diesen "Zusatz" Fanboy, hätte ich glatt 2 Tassen gekauft aber so näää!! Kommt die Tasse auch mit neutralem AMD-Logo?? Außerdem möchte ich eine knallrote ATI Tasse aber bitte ebenfalls ohne diesen Fanboy Blödsinn.



Wenn nur AMD oder Ati draufsteht,kauf ich auch welche.Dieser Fanboy Schriftzug stört mich auch ein wenig.


----------



## DesmondHume (1. Mai 2009)

Wer bezeichnet sich schon gerne selbst als Fanboy 
Meiner Meinung nach kein Produkt, dass die Verkaufscharts stürmen wird.


----------



## Fuzi0n (1. Mai 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Wenn nur AMD oder Ati draufsteht,kauf ich auch welche.Dieser Fanboy Schriftzug stört mich auch ein wenig.



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn *nur* AMD drauf stehen würden, hätte ich mir eine gekauft. Bin zwar auch AMD Fanboy, aber das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Explosiv (1. Mai 2009)

@SeriousToday hab dich mal gemeldet, deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst du in Zukunft bitte unterlassen !

Mfg Mj


----------



## Marshall92 (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Fanboy weg währe könnte man sich eine kaufen^^


----------



## zuogolpon (1. Mai 2009)

Ja wenn das Fanboy weg wär, könnte mans sich überlegen, obwohl ich immernoch nicht weiß warum diese News fett gedruckt ist 

Trotz der etwas gewöhnungsbedürftigen Tasse, gibt es noch keinen Grund für C't - Fanboys die Redaktion und andere User runterzumachen und öffentlich zu beleidigen.

In Zukunft sollten solche Comments 'kommentarlos gelöscht werden'

MfG
     Z


----------



## Explosiv (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich persönlich finde das Fanboy garnicht so schlimm. Gerade das ist doch der "Gag" daran....ob man nun einer ist oder nicht, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters,...Tasse bleibt Tasse,... !

Mfg Mj


----------



## esqe (1. Mai 2009)

> Ohne diesen "Zusatz" Fanboy, hätte ich glatt 2 Tassen gekauft aber so näää!!



Für das Geld bekommst du schon eine Kaffeemaschine und einen Pfund Kaffee oben drauf...

Packt doch wenigstens noch einen AMD-Schlüsselanhänger dazu und verkauft es als Fanboy-Package. Elf Euro für eine Tasse sind wirklich etwas hart.

Gruss


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

Die gehen ja weg wie warme semmel


----------



## S_Fischer (2. Mai 2009)

ohne fanboy hätt ich auch eine genommen so ist das zu steif, aber so en amd logo auf der tasse hat schon style bitte nächstesmal ohne fanbboy z.B bei nvidia oder intel bzw amd.


----------



## drachenorden (2. Mai 2009)

Zwar bin ich AMD sehr zugetan, aber die Tasse ist eher ... naja ... aber pure Geschmackssache, wenn's gefällt


----------



## alex_k (2. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber das Geld nicht wirklich Wert.

Hättet Ihr nen Gewinnspiel daraus gemacht, und die Tassen wären meinentwegen an den 20. bis 50sten Gewinner gegangen, hätte ich es verstanden. - Aber so ist mir das Ganze einfach zu teuer.

Alex


----------



## michael7738 (3. Mai 2009)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> aber dieser olle "Fanboy"-Schriftzug macht das Vorhaben zunichte.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Fand die Überschrift sehr verlockend, bis ich die Tasse sah...


----------



## Skyboarder (3. Mai 2009)

Also Leute, tztz!
Ihr habt aber auch immer was zu meckern
Man kann eben nicht alles haben im Leben! Man beachte doch einfach mal die letzen Jahre den Umsatz im Vergleich zum Nettogewinn und die gesamte Firmenphilosophie von AMD. Erst der Kafu von Ati dann das Ender der Dresdner Werke. Ganz ehrlich. Für den Moment würde ich mal behaupten das AMD bald den Löffel abgibt. Max. ein Jahr sofern sich da nicht bald was ändert - was ich sehr traurig finde. Mein CPU ist von AMD, ich besitze eine High-End Graka von ATi und selbst mein Mobo hat nen AMD Chipsatz!! Ich würde mich daher als überzeugten AMD User bezeichnen. So eine limitierte Tasse MUß daher gekaut werden - so lange es noch möglich ist etwas von AMD zu kaufen
Traurig aber wahr..korrigiert mich sollte ich mit meiner Prognose arg zu falsch liegen
Mit dem Fanboy geb ich euch schon recht...ist nicht so der Brüller. Aber egal Hauptsach es steht AMD drauf 
Hab gleich zwei bestellt. Hoffe AMD bekommt da ne kleine Finanzspritze ab

MFG euer Skyboarder


----------



## MrNice1975 (3. Mai 2009)

alex_k schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Geld nicht wirklich Wert.
> 
> Hättet Ihr nen Gewinnspiel daraus gemacht, und die Tassen wären meinentwegen an den 20. bis 50sten Gewinner gegangen, hätte ich es verstanden. - Aber so ist mir das Ganze einfach zu teuer.
> 
> Alex



Muß ich mich Wortlos anschließen!


----------



## DonSanGallo (3. Mai 2009)

biberchamp schrieb:


> Ich glaub diese Tasse braucht kein Mensch. Und das in den News dick zu bringen ist auch ein wenig komisch.



Hey es gibt wirklich Leute die wirklich jede News schlecht machen müssen und irgendwie den Fachmann rausbringen. Dabei ist die Tasse doch ganz normal mit ein bisschen Humor. Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung von Markenting.


----------



## animus91 (3. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch keine ahnung von Markenting.  Sry musste einfach sein.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar AMD-Fan, aber kein Fanboy. Mit dem Schriftzug "Fanboy" kann ich nichts anfangen, damit verspielt ihr euch viele potenzielle Kunden. Ich bin offen gegenüber allen Herstellern und kann verschiedene Produkte sachlich miteinander vergleichen, im Gegensatz zu einem Fanboy, der kleine Stärken der Produkte seines Lieblingsherstellers in den Himmel lobt und den "Feind" schlecht redet.


Eine Tasse mit AMD-Logo, aber ohne "Fanboy" würde ich vielleicht kaufen. Intel, Nvidia und ATi wären auch gut. Am besten wäre ein 4er-Pack mit allen 4 Tassen - zum Preis von 3.

Wenn ihr auf den "Fanboy"-Schriftzug verzichten würdet, würde vielleicht auch Intel mitmachen. Ich glaube, dass denen einfach die Fanboy-Geschichte zu albern ist; die wollen nicht wegen ein paar Idioten ihren Ruf aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## chakktheripper (4. Mai 2009)

ich würde die auch nicht kaufen .. aber anscheinend geht die ja trotz dass sie nicht gerade günster iss weg wie warme semmeln !!


----------



## Deimhal (8. Mai 2009)

Eben Tee draus getrunken. Schmeckt nach Power.


----------



## juergen28 (14. Mai 2009)

AMD-Tasse is ja ok.....aber Fanboy? Nee nee da würde mir der Kaffee nicht mehr schmecken!!!


----------

